# Information Sought - Kal 13 Movement



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The movement appears to be 4 jewel, the pcb bears the marking KAL 13 and the watch face is marked HQ 58 GERMAN DR.

My searches on the web have turned up a Ruhla watch with the same movement but with very little information. The watch face is also has a word in script, but in a hand I cannot decipher, could starts with a capital 'S' or 'H' and has either two 'l's or two 'b's followed by a 'y' at the end. The word is between 5 and 7 letters long.

Looks to be mass produced, cheaply made.

Can any one shine a little light?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You could try looking in this reference section of the forum..

here

Dont know if yours will be in there though....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

"GER D R" probably is "German Democratic Republic" or the old "Communist" East Germany.

Ruhla also produced watches under the "Saxon" name







.


----------

